# Il miglior statista degli ultimi 150 anni! ... ahahahahah



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2011)

*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVLVtITlhuM*


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

*Il presidente di Fli e della Camera, ospite di Bruno Vespa a Porta a Porta, analizza i rapporti tra Berlusconi e la Lega        *

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/fini-bossi-e-il-vero-premier/63344?video













:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

*Putin: “L’amico Berlusconi 
 non si interessa solo a ragazze”                          *

“Il nostro amico* Silvio Berlusconi* si interessa non solo a ragazze ma si occupa anche di cose concrete”: lo ha detto il premier *Vladimir Putin* a Briansk durante una riunione regionale del suo partito, *Russia Unita*, presentando l’Italia come un Paese all’avanguardia in Europa nell’attenzione ai problemi ecologici.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...usconi-non-si-interessa-solo-a-ragazze/95295/


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Putin: “L’amico Berlusconi *
> *non si interessa solo a ragazze” *
> 
> “Il nostro amico* Silvio Berlusconi* si interessa non solo a ragazze ma si occupa anche di cose concrete”: lo ha detto il premier *Vladimir Putin* a Briansk durante una riunione regionale del suo partito, *Russia Unita*, presentando l’Italia come *un Paese all’avanguardia in Europa nell’attenzione ai problemi ecologici*.
> ...


 
chissà come mai non ce ne siamo accorti


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Putin: “L’amico Berlusconi
> non si interessa solo a ragazze”                          *
> 
> “Il nostro amico* Silvio Berlusconi* si interessa non solo a ragazze ma si occupa anche di cose concrete”: lo ha detto il premier *Vladimir Putin* a Briansk durante una riunione regionale del suo partito, *Russia Unita*, presentando l’Italia come un Paese all’avanguardia in Europa nell’attenzione ai problemi ecologici.
> ...



Ma gli avra' telefonato piangendo per chiedergli di sostenerlo, visto che il nano e' stato contestato ad Helsinki.... 

o' statist' ro' cazz' ca' pompett'......


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Stermi', sono alcuni giorni che ti vedo e poco dopo non ti vedo piu'  ... devo farmi controllare la vita  o sei tu che c'hai qualcosa che non va :mrgreen: ?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', sono alcuni giorni che ti vedo e poco dopo non ti vedo piu'  ... devo farmi controllare la vita  o sei tu che c'hai qualcosa che non va :mrgreen: ?


no no tutt'appost'....so' solo impicciato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no no tutt'appost'....so' solo impicciato...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



... e spicciati allora :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e spicciati allora :carneval:


E' na' roba lunga...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

